# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Removing tap seat

## SLUGGO33X

Hi All, 
I inserted two new push-in stainless steel seats to try and stop leaky taps. It hasn't helped... i have pushed the seats in as far as humanly possible, replaced o-rings, washers and valves and still no good. I'm thinking that the new seats are sealing properly. 
I'd like to remove the new seats and just reseat the existing brass seat to see if that works... only problem is how the heck do i get them out? 
Any suggestions are welcome as the sound of the drip is slowly sending me over the edge! 
Cheers

----------


## zelig

> Hi All, 
> I inserted two new push-in stainless steel seats to try and stop leaky taps. It hasn't helped... i have pushed the seats in as far as humanly possible, replaced o-rings, washers and valves and still no good. I'm thinking that the new seats are sealing properly. 
> I'd like to remove the new seats and just reseat the existing brass seat to see if that works... only problem is how the heck do i get them out? 
> Any suggestions are welcome as the sound of the drip is slowly sending me over the edge! 
> Cheers

  Try this. Get a dynabolt that will go through the middle of the push-in seat. Then tighten the nut on the end (so that the other end grows bigger under the seat) Then pull hard with pliers or claw hammer and pull it out.

----------


## Ashore

Good tip zelig , tried to give you a greenie but it won't let me so  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  instead

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Taps are so cheap now I would replace the whole tap.

----------


## journeyman Mick

> Taps are so cheap now I would replace the whole tap.

  
Assuming of course that it's a tap we're talking about and not a seat in a combination that's nside a wall. :Rolleyes:  
Mick

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Even they need replacing sometimes....but point taken. 
Why not use your reseating tool - in a drill and simply grind away the new seats untill you get back down to the original metal....but sometines the original seats are beyond repair.

----------


## kombiman

> Even they need replacing sometimes....but point taken. 
> Why not use your reseating tool - in a drill and simply grind away the new seats untill you get back down to the original metal....but sometines the original seats are beyond repair.

  The new seats are probably stainless steel = hard. 
A thread tap screwed in then a bolt that fits the thread will pull it out.  Heat helps as the brass will expand more than the stainless.

----------


## wonderplumb

The original seats should have been polished prior to installing new stainless ones, and you should have spent a bit more and got the screw in kit.

----------


## SLUGGO33X

Yep, the new seats are stainless so i don't think grinding them down is an option. The seats are in the wall. 
i like the dynabolt and thread tap ideas... i'll give them a go. I'm just scared that i will yank the buggers too hard and damage the pipes in the wall. still it's worth a try cause this dripping is killing me! 
cheers fellas!

----------


## SLUGGO33X

> The original seats should have been polished prior to installing new stainless ones, and you should have spent a bit more and got the screw in kit.

  at the time i didn't realise screw in ones were available... i just grabbed the first set i saw at bunnies

----------


## kombiman

The only success I have had with the stainless press in inserts involved JB weld as well.... :Wink:

----------


## SLUGGO33X

Zelig, you are a legend!  
the dynabolt worked a treat. I had the new s/s seats out in seconds, reseated the existing seats, a couple of new valves and hey presto! no more drips. 
lesson learnt: don't be lazy, do it right the first time. 
Cheers again

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> The original seats should have been polished prior to installing new stainless ones, and you should have spent a bit more and got the screw in kit.

  Is the screw in kit the Hydroseal brand kit?

----------

